# Befor & After pics of a couple jobs;)



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a few pics of some jobs I have done. The black ceiling was the hardest job on have ever done physically. Rolling that ceiling 20ft up was extremely hard. The ceiling came out really nice though. Took 2 coats with aura.




















Repainted the exterior stucco on this one. We are also coming back to restain the cedar siding as well.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice looking work. :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Like that black ceiling.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice looking work.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The black ceiling looks great


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the ceiling alot, what product did you use?


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> I like the ceiling alot, what product did you use?


Aura interior matte, Covered in 2 coats. I'm pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great


----------

